# 05 GTO Louvered Side Skirt Wanted



## beaudee (Nov 7, 2005)

I need a drivers side ground effects side skirt that matches this pic.Prefer black but will take any color.The kicker is the louvers on the front side.


----------



## beaudee (Nov 7, 2005)

Manage attatchments wouldnt post my pick even after shrinking it way down.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Good luck... ALL sap parts have been discontinued by GM and are next to impossible to find and if you do find a dealer with your part in stock expect to pay out the @ss like I did for my sideskirt. I paid $500 for the primed skirt, another $85 to have it painted and finally $80 for the bolts/hardware to install it!!! :willy: My advice would be try your dealer first and see if they can locate one nationally for you, then check cleveland pick a part, and finally ebay. Hope this helps ya. :cheers


----------



## 06 Blue Devil (Jan 2, 2008)

500.00 was the last list price when they were avalible from GM. There are none to be found in the gm parts system, the last 2 know to be there were gone last summer.


----------



## 06 Blue Devil (Jan 2, 2008)

They can be repaired just like a urathane bumper.


----------

